# what happen to the molble site



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been resently have been using my phone/3ds to browse the site and I noticed the molble site is gone.
I also try going to m.gbatemp.net but no luck


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2013)

Never got made with Xenforo afaik..


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought it was cause of xemforo


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2013)

Did you download Tapatalk?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Did you download Tapatalk?


I kinda can't my phone's intral memory sucks


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know if there is a mobile set up for XenForo 
But yeah we lost the old theme after the site was hacked and they changed over to the current forum software.


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2013)

I suppose a phone keyboard would explain the "molble". Anyway yeah, I think it's just gone (except for if you have the tapatalk app).


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 25, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I don't know if there is a mobile set up for XenForo
> But yeah we lost the old theme after the site was hacked and they changed over to the current forum software.


 
There is but we havent installed it.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm using the mobile Xenforo on another forum. It sucks.
Although I have seen good ones before.


----------

